# Rommelsbacher burr grinder



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all

Does anyone know anything about this make? My cheap grinder gave up the ghost today and I can't really afford a new one, but this would just about come into my price range. It is sold by pennine tea and coffee as an espresso grinder (though cheaper elsewhere). Unfortunately I can't afford an MC2 and haven't the patience for a hand grinder. What do you think? any better than krupps/delonghi?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

It doesn't seem far off the price of a second hand MC2 £70-80


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I dont know that grinder , but I would suggest looking at it , I would not be confident that it would go fine enough for espresso much like the delonghi and the krupps.

As kikapu suggest the price of 67.50 plus vat equals £80 plus shipping . Will get within touching distance of an mc2 second hand which will do espresso.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi both, thanks for your replies, this is available for closer to 50 delivered, I just thought if Pennine were selling it that might be a plus. However point taken that a second hand MC2 is not much more (if I can find one!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No worries , like i said I haven't used it. But it looks very similar to the delonghi , krupps of this world. Members for more experienced than me have often been asked for a good new grinder under £50. This has never come up. Doesn't mean it doesn't do espresso but I would be blinking amazed if it did at that price


----------

